# Random Internet Disconnect, whats up ?



## wolf2009 (Nov 8, 2008)

The modem doesn't shut down, but internet just stops like every 5 mins. its really lame, since i have to refresh every browser window that is in the process of opening a new page. even downloads stop . 

I'm using Comcast connection .


using a linksys router connected to motorola cable modem from comcast. Pc is free from malware, have avast anti virus. no infections or warnings .

no p2p traffic .


----------



## zithe (Nov 8, 2008)

Could be a dying modem. My old one would do weird things like that before we replaced it.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bypass your router, try a different modem, switch all your cables/splitters, and try different computers.  If none of that solves the problem call your ISP because it's on their end.


----------



## Yin (Nov 9, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> If none of that solves the problem call your ISP because it's on their end.



you can't just say that.

First what type of internet connection?
Cable or Adsl

Do you have a wireless connection to your modem or router?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

i actually agree with polaris. I have similar problems here, i swapped the modem/router and hte problem persists... after checking the modems logs, it was disconnecting and recconecting - problem, the local phone exchange had flooded after heavy rain.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 9, 2008)

I would say if you are on wireless it is most likely the router in some way. They always seem to be the weak links in home networks. It could be a million things if you are on wireless, although if you are on just a wired network or straight to the modem it is most likely an ISP issue. Maybe Comcast is throttling you for being a paying customer and using what you pay for


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 9, 2008)

using a linksys router connected to motorola cable modem from comcast. Pc is free from malware, have avast anti virus. no infections or warnings .

no p2p traffic .


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 9, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> using a linksys router connected to motorola cable modem from comcast. Pc is free from malware, have avast anti virus. no infections or warnings .
> 
> no p2p traffic .



Have you tried a hard reset of the router? Not just pushing the reset button for a few seconds with a pen but do the 30-30-30 trick. 

1. Hold down the reset button with a pen or whatever for 30 seconds.
2. While still holding the reset button, unplug the router and leave it unplugged for 30 seconds (it helps to have a second person help you to do this part because it is so easy to let go of that button)
3.While continuing to hold the reset button, plug the router back in and wait another 30 seconds and then release the button. 
4. then power cycle the router normally

This not only resets you back to stock, but completely erases the local memory which can sometimes get backed up, causing hangs and slowdowns and doesn't always clear out when you power cycle or even a normal reset.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yin said:


> you can't just say that.



I just did.



Yin said:


> First what type of internet connection?
> Cable or Adsl



Why does it matter? You only have control of what's on your side of the modem.  If he tests all of his own equipment he will either find a fault in it or rule it out.  If he rules out his own equipment then I'm fairly certain it is illegal for him to try to fix the ISP's equipment.  When troubleshooting an internet problem you need to first find out where the problem is occurring.  If it's on your end then you can fix it, if not then you have to call your ISP.

By ruling out your modem, router, computer, all your cables/connections by swapping them with different components or taking them out of the network you quickly rule out your own equipment with minimal effort.  Or you could fiddle with all your router, modem, and computer settings which is quite time consuming and may or may not resolve the problem.  If it didn't work you would have to test all the cables anyway, then remove the router from the network and plug a cable directly into the modem.  So why not just do all the easy tests first and move on to the more difficult and time consuming problems if he discovers his own equipment is the problem?

If it's not his equipment what would you suggest he do?  I guarantee you would tell him to call his ISP because they're the only people that can fix their equipment.  To test the modem he'll probably have to call the ISP anyway because most people don't have a spare lying around, and even if he did have a spare he would have to call them to give them the MAC address so it would connect to their network.

In summary:


Rule out Your Own Equipment
    -Plug a different, working computer, directly into the modem bypassing the router.
    -Replace the modem.
    -Use Cables you are sure are good.
    -replace any splitters or DSL filters you have.
    -Inspect wall jacks for damage.
    -If you're really, really, really ambitious check every inch of internet associated wiring in your home.
None of that worked?
    -It's your ISP.
    -Call them.


----------



## Yin (Nov 13, 2008)

don't get me wrong here.
I mean there are a few steps that I know of which no one has suggested.

The reason why I ask ADSL or Cable is because they work differently (obviously).
Since its Cable I wont bother with ADSL for now. 

You 100% correct about the MAC address because cable authentic via MAC address.
But there are heaps of simple things he can do before he contacts his ISP which may just get him to waste his time, such as checking the lights on the modem which usually are from top down 

Power
Receive
Send
Online
PC Link
Activity
Standby

If the power light doesn't go solid green it indicates a power problem. 
check power cables.

If receive and send light aren't flashing signal problem. 
check coaxial cable connection (also its a good idea to disconnect it and reconnect it to reset the signal)

If receive is on and send is flashing. 
You can adjust the signal frequency inside the interface of the modem.

I used to work in a ISP and majority of the time just disconnecting the Coaxial cable and reconnecting it solves the problem. Also adjusting the has helped in situations.


----------



## Zero Ice (Nov 22, 2008)

This use to happen to me a year or so back. I literally tried everything and ended calling my ISP. They sent out a few technicians, each one would either replace my cables or modem, problem never fixed. Eventually they sent out an advanced technician and noticed there was a discrepancy with the signal coming into this new neighborhood and they fixed it... 

So after checking all your equipment, call the ISP and tell them to send out an advanced technician of some sort to locate the problem...


----------

